# Two 10-12 week old kittens dumped at side of the road in lanark



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

https://www.scottishspca.org/newsroom/latest-news/two-kittens-abandoned-at-side-of-road

Absolutely disgusting


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

At least they are safe now; no thanks to the ratbags who dumped them.


----------

